# Windows 7 Bluescreen 3b ID 1031 Hilfe ?



## LukeFluke (25. März 2012)

Hallo leute 
 Ich habe seit etwa 3 - 4 wochen fogendes Problem -,-
Mein PC stürzt bein Zocken (Spiel unäbhangig) immer ab.
Unregelmasige abstände und nur beim zocken.
Bekomme dann den bösen bluescreen .
Beim neustart wird mir dann folgendes angezeigt von Windows.


Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

BCCode:    3b
  BCP1:    00000000C0000005
  BCP2:    FFFFF80003D051B5
  BCP3:    FFFFF88005BF8F80
  BCP4:    0000000000000000
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    256_1

Mein System

Microsoft Windows 7 Profesional x64
CPU Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo E7300 		 
4 gb DDR 2 Ram 
3,5 Tb HDD
Nvidia Evga GTX 460
MSI P45 Neo2 FR

Ne zeit lang lief alles gut und dann kam halt die meldung dachte erst es läge an der hardware aber dort habe ich nix bis auf eine USB 3.0 karte geändert aber auch nachdem ich sie ausgebaut habe kam der fehler immer noch und ich habe nirgendswo eine lösung geholfen.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen mfg : LukeFluke


----------



## PHENOMII (25. März 2012)

Hi,

lad dir mal das Programm Blue Screen View (hier zu finden: BlueScreenView - Download - CHIP Online) und mach mal ein Screenshot!

LG


----------



## simpel1970 (26. März 2012)

Überprüfe noch deine RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler und poste ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).



> BCCode: 3b
> BCP1: 00000000C0000005


 
Dies ist eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung. Speicher i.d.S. ist insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte. Der Fehler kann durch einen Treiber oder durch Hardwareprobleme ausgelöst werden.

Ist es immer der gleiche Stopfehlercode, der beim Bluescreen angezeigt wird?

Sollte es ein Treiberproblem sein, kann das über das Kernelspeicherabbild, welches zum Bluescreen geschrieben wird, ermittelt werden. Bei Win7 ist regelmäßig das "kleine Speicherabbild" eingestellt, welches unter C:\Windows\Minidumps zu finden ist. Eine kurze Anleitung zur Auswertung findest du in meiner Signatur. Alternativ kannst du die Minidump-Datei(en) aber auch hier im Forum hochladen; sie können auch auf anderen PCs ausgewertet werden.


----------



## LukeFluke (26. März 2012)

Das sind die Screenshots aus dem CPU-Z das mit dem dmp.file auswerten weis ich nicht genau welches programm ich dort nehmen musses sind mehrere hinterlegt
Das Problem tritt auch auf wenn ich das Programm nTune öffne immer mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung.
Die DMP Datein liegen im Zip-Achiv


----------



## PHENOMII (26. März 2012)

Wie man auf den Screens sieht, ist die CPU übertaktet. Wie sehen denn die Temps aus? Haste den PC mal mit Prime auf Stabilität getestet?


----------



## LukeFluke (26. März 2012)

Ja die CPU ist übertaktet hatte damit aber nie Problem 
Welchen test soll ich laufen lassen Mit Prime ??
Temperaturen im Screenshot
Der erste vorm Spiel 
Der 2 10 sekundem mach dem Spiel


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2012)

Laut den Stopfehlercodes treten ausschließlich Speicherzugriffsverletzungen auf. Speicher i.d.S. sind insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte.
Häufig genannt wird der Grafikkartentreiber. Diesen mal deinstallieren und die aktuellste Version installieren.
Da die CPU übertaktet ist, solltest du dies ebenfalls als Fehlerquelle ausschließen und den FSB wieder zurück nehmen. Dass es bisher keine Probleme mit der Übertaktung gab, ist keine Garantie dafür, dass es nie Probleme geben wird.


----------



## LukeFluke (27. März 2012)

Ok werde es mal probieren aber in wie fern hat das mit nTune zu tun wo der fehler ebenfalls auftritt


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2012)

Bei Problemen mit dem Speichermanagement treten meist die unterschiedlichsten Fehlermeldungen auf. Es werden Probleme mit der Grafikkarte gemeldet, auch wenn tatsächlich der RAM defekt ist. Hier hast du keine 100%ige Sicherheit, wenn nTune abstürzt, dass auch nTune für den Absturz verantwortlich ist.

Aufgrund der Dumps ist es ebenfalls schwer bis unmöglich bei derartigen Problemen eine Hardwarekomponente als Fehlerursache auszuloten. Hier hilft nur Try & Error. Da deine Kiste übertaktet ist, ist es daher notwendig das System mit Default Einstellungen laufen zu lassen um alle Störfaktoren zu beseitigen, die eine Suche erschweren können, bzw. für die Probleme verantwortlich sein könnten.


----------



## LukeFluke (4. April 2012)

Dankeschön fu die hilfe momentan scheint alles wiedr zu laufen lagwohl an er CPU


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2012)

Prima! Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------

